# Jim Shockey's Elephant hunt!



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

Has anyone seen this show?

I can't remember the guides name, but towards the end of the show they had a charging bull elephant.  While the rest of the crew, cameramen, and Jim himself were back pedaling, this guide stood his ground, and put a single round into the elephants brain at no more than 20!!!

Talk about an adrenaline rush!!!!

I got tore up just watching it and got it recorded to watch over and over again. 

Here you got a man that weighs no more than 220 tops, with an elephant that far exceeds a a couple tons, coming full steam and this guy stands there, draws a bead and let's the hammer fall.

Talk about testicular fortitude!

It's obvious he's been in that situation before and understood that one well placed shot is far better than 2 or 3 misplaced ones while running.

The elephant fell at the crack of the rifle.

If anyone here could find that clip on youtube, or Jim Shockey's homepage , it would be well worth the download.

If you do find it, please post it here for others to see.  If I weren't on dial up, I'd try and find it myself.


----------



## Heathen (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's the link but you will have to regisiter on his site to veiw it. He has alot more videos you can view once you join and its free to join.
http://www.jimshockey.com/video/?video=5


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

For anyone wanting a shot of adrenaline, just watch the link Heathen provided.

Thanks Heathen!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 8, 2007)

What does elephant taste like? Anyone know?


----------



## broncobob (Jul 8, 2007)

greene_dawg said:


> What does elephant taste like? Anyone know?



A really Big Chicken.


----------



## hootinga (Jul 8, 2007)

dont know why anyone has the desire to shoot an elephant. i cant watch the download but if it was a life or death sitution shoot first ask questions later.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

broncobob said:


> A really Big Chicken.


I was gonna say "a cross between a chicken and emu" but you sorta of beat me to it!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 8, 2007)

the only places that have a sustainable population of elephants are the places that allow hunting of them. the money and the meat go a long way toward local villagers lives. one show i saw showed the locals butchering an elephant and they had it down to the "memory" in no time flat. it fed the whole village and they shared with others. i really like it when a show tells the rest of the story so it explains the whole process. not just some rich fella blasting dumbo, wild game shot legally and put to good use does not bother me a bit.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> the only places that have a sustainable population of elephants are the places that allow hunting of them. the money and the meat go a long way toward local villagers lives. one show i saw showed the locals butchering an elephant and they had it down to the "memory" in no time flat. it fed the whole village and they shared with others. i really like it when a show tells the rest of the story so it explains the whole process. not just some rich fella blasting dumbo, wild game shot legally and put to good use does not bother me a bit.


From what I understand, that's pretty much with all african came.  

The "rich fella blasts" the game of his choice, takes the hide and horns and the meat goes to the villages.

It's a win/win situation that way.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 8, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> the only places that have a sustainable population of elephants are the places that allow hunting of them. the money and the meat go a long way toward local villagers lives. one show i saw showed the locals butchering an elephant and they had it down to the "memory" in no time flat. it fed the whole village and they shared with others. i really like it when a show tells the rest of the story so it explains the whole process. not just some rich fella blasting dumbo, wild game shot legally and put to good use does not bother me a bit.



I understand that to be the case as well and wasn't insinuating that I had any problem with it. I was more or less curious. I see guys on TV blasting hippos and wonder the same thing. I wonder what an elephant hunt costs? Gotta be an unreal amount.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow ! That takes guts [and a lot of confidence !] to stand your ground when you know if your shot's not a good one,you're gonna get squashed like a bug !


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 8, 2007)

greene , sorry if i sounded a lil' cross. the elephant hunt i saw cost 50 grand. not including tips and "fees" !!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 8, 2007)

*Down goes Jumbo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

I saw this hunt on T.V. today, and it was somthing to see! The one that he had to take out, was not the Big one! This was a smaller one, and it charged them, they had No choice but shot the big boy! There was one of the locals, that had only a stick to hunt with, all the others had a rifle, or guns. They said that had walked 17 miles that one day looking for a Big one with real long tusk, but ended up kiling the smaller one, because if charged them!!
D.R.


----------



## sniper13 (Jul 8, 2007)

I just finished watching the TV show.
 
 the guide was wearing short pants  from Cabelas.

They're the new "quick emptying" brand of shorts!

T Fortitude doesn't begin to describe him. He just ain't right! A grown man standing his ground with a charging elephant? He ain't right.
 I was impressed with Jim when he said. "Ethically, my hunt was over."


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 8, 2007)

sniper13 said:


> I just finished watching the TV show.
> 
> the guide was wearing short pants  from Cabelas.
> 
> ...


Me too.

If you go to Jim's homepage.  The same man stands his ground against a charging hippo!

He's fearless.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Me too.
> 
> If you go to Jim's homepage.  The same man stands his ground against a charging hippo!
> 
> He's fearless.



Or he has a death wish...
THAT guide earns his money!! The hippo and elephant were both impressive...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 9, 2007)

maybe the fact that when one charges you have no choice but to shoot or die?


----------



## Jriley (Jul 9, 2007)

The statistics show that when an elephant touches you in an attack the survival rate is less than 2-percent. Several people have died from elephant attacks this year already. If it's a real charge, and not a mock charge the only way to survive is to stand there and keep shooting. 
Elepant hunting is very difficult and physical. It involves miles and miles of tracking in oppressive heat just to sometimes find that the bull isn't big enough, broken tusk etc.
A lot of times the dangerous elephants are the cows with calves, or the younger bulls that are with the big bulls after you shoot the big one.
In a charge situation you have to aim for the brain, which is about the size of a grapefruit. Body shots to an elephant in that kind of situation aren't that great.
The cost is different in different areas due to trophy potential. Usually the daily fee is about $1,000 per day with about a 14 day minimum. Most elephants are booked on a 21-day hunt though. Then the trophy fee ranges from $15K to $30K, depending on the ivory. Problem elephants and tuskless are usually less.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 9, 2007)

Jriley said:


> The statistics show that when an elephant touches you in an attack the survival rate is less than 2-percent. Several people have died from elephant attacks this year already. If it's a real charge, and not a mock charge the only way to survive is to stand there and keep shooting.
> Elepant hunting is very difficult and physical. It involves miles and miles of tracking in oppressive heat just to sometimes find that the bull isn't big enough, broken tusk etc.
> A lot of times the dangerous elephants are the cows with calves, or the younger bulls that are with the big bulls after you shoot the big one.
> In a charge situation you have to aim for the brain, which is about the size of a grapefruit. Body shots to an elephant in that kind of situation aren't that great.
> The cost is different in different areas due to trophy potential. Usually the daily fee is about $1,000 per day with about a 14 day minimum. Most elephants are booked on a 21-day hunt though. Then the trophy fee ranges from $15K to $30K, depending on the ivory. Problem elephants and tuskless are usually less.


Thanks for the insight on that.

I can't remember what they said in the show, but I think the guide mentioned that for every 1/2lb of ivory, you usually walk a mile or so... And their minimum on this hunt was 38lbs per tusk I think.

Tons of walking, so I'm sure physical conditioning would be a must.


----------



## Jorge (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is what happens when an elephant is killed in Africa.

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1411043/m/825103473?r=825103473#825103473

Not much goes to waste.

As for costs of an elephant hunt, most start at about $30,000 and run to $60,000 (some may be more) for bulls with exportable ivory. As Jim said, tuskless cow hunts, problem animal hunts and other non-exportable trophy hunts can be had for less, but they are still pretty darn expensive. In addition to the meat, a fairly large percentage of that fee stays with the community.


----------



## Charl (Jul 9, 2007)

One thing to shoot it when it charges, another to holler at it.

The PH's know how to read the body language and know a mock charge from a real one.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 10, 2007)

One of the great PH's in Africa I think it was Peter Capstick but don't hold me to it had a great comment on elephant hunting...."No one gets wounded by an enraged elephant" kinda tells the tale..some of the scariest stories of dangerous game hunts gone bad feature elephants...seems like some elephants kill slowly, there are tales of an elephant literally tearing a person limb from limb or slowing chrushing them by kneeling on them...YIKES


----------



## Jriley (Jul 11, 2007)

They also like to use their forehead to crush you into the ground. I've seen big trees that they have ripped to pieces. Their strength is unimaginable.


----------

